# 5 Years Today



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all you lumberjocks out there. Today marks my fifth year as a lumberjock. Wow, how time flies.
I can remember back the day I signed up. I was off work for a few months waiting for back surgery. I couldn't do much so the computer was my way of entertainment. Since I always had interest in woodworking I was looking at a lot of different online woodworking things before I came upon LJ's. It seemed that I kept going back to this one since it caught my interest. So I decided to join and see what I could learn. 
Wow, was I surprised how little I knew after seeing and reading all the great stuff posted here. I will honestly say that LJ's has improved my knowledge by 10 fold. (and I would have to learn 20 times that to be competitive with some of you guys on here. Thanks for helping me along. It is a great place to be and share ideas. Hopefully I can share the knowledge and ideas out there in return.
Thanks for being here everyone.

Dave
doubleDD


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

GRATZ DAVE :<))


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

glad to have you around buddy


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Good to have you here. Mine is 6 years January 1st.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Dave. I'm very glad you joined and we met on here to share ideas! This is such a great site and has 233,697 members as of today!! I'll have to see how long I've been a member!

Cheers, my friend….............Jim


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Great to have you here also Dave. I'm at 8.58 years and counting!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

So in looking back over your projects, I can see what an amazing wodworker you have become. Congrats on your accomplishments Dave!


----------



## tim387 (Feb 12, 2015)

Fine job Dave. It's been nice to know you for the past few years. I still have some of the walnut from last year if you want some more.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Dave, two words; Bird House. Workbench Valet Box. Oh crap, that's three words, yeah, Crap Box. Toy Box. Grease Pots. And possibly the most creative, The Mini-bar Box.

Just a few that caught my eye right off. You have made some really cool stuff.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

happy lumber jocks day dave its always a pleasure interacting with you and getting to enjoy your work.thanks for being a part of a great place you help create.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats. I don,t know how long I,ve been a member but do remember looking at your projects for a long time. I have enjoyed your comments on some of my stuff also. People like you make LJs a great place to learn many things. Thanks


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Dave, I'm coming up on five years myself. I agree this is the best site with the best of wood workers. You are definitely one of them. I won't forget I asked to buy a koozie off you and you said "no way, send me your address"! Thanks for that and all the tips you gave over the years and being a good friend.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dave, it's been great knowing you Buddy. Your contribution has helped me along the journey as well.
Congratulations & here's to many more years on LJ's.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Great to hear Dave and congratulations !
More imported would be to finally met you in person !

Klaus


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !*

Yep, time flies when you're having fun!

Did you just notice it or did you receive a notice of the event?


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

It's so good to have guys like you Dave to share stuff with and from.
You're a legend in my eyes.

Bob


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on 5 years Dave It's been great and a pleasure to have you join the fun and share your cool projects.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Tony , GR8HUNTER, I appreciate it.

Thanks Stelios, its been a pleasure knowing you.

Monte, your furniture building is a inspiration to all of us.

Hi Jim, good knowing you and nice meeting up with you in Arizona. You have given me a lot of help with the lathe and turning projects. Sure more fun when they turn out looking great. The Index wheel, still #1. I remember being under 100,000 members when I joined.

Hi Tony. Glad we met up in St. Augustine. We had a good time talking shop, and it made my day. Looks like I have a way to go to catch up with you. Haha Still working on those fishing pictures. Stay away from those hurricanes.
We need you.

Thanks Jerry. I love those invisible hinges and been using them on different projects. Still have a bit to go yet.

Hi Tim. Great knowing and meeting up with you and Ray. I'll have to look at my inventory, I may be giving you a call.

Thanks for the kind words Dan. As long as we don't have to figure in time when we're thinking of a project before starting it, then I'll be OK.

Thanks pottz. Knowing you and everyone else just adds to the fun.

Thanks Vernon. I have looked at your projects many times also. One of these days I'm gonna make one of those knives. Soon I hope.

Likewise back Jeff. Glad we share ideas. Without LJ's non of this would of happened. Looking forward to the knife reveal date.

Thanks Tony. It's been good to know you. Keep the postings up. Where else would I have a awesome Aussie friend.

Hi Klaus. Yep, we didn't get a chance to meet up but I plan on sticking around for awhile. Thanks for all your help and inspiration on projects. We'll meet up yet.

Hi Joe. Just happened to remember it was near 5 years so I checked it out and it was 5 years on the head. Is that a coincidence?

Thanks Bob. When I look at your turnings, I want to throw mine away. LOL. You sure raised the bar on quite a few things. Thanks for sharing all your ideas.

Thanks Jim. We all look forward to your knowledge and sharing of ideas. Glad to have you as a LJ buddy. If I get out that way again I'll stop in for a few lessons. I want to see all those routers. Haha.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Dave,
Congratulations on your 5 years as a Member. It certainly is a great Site….you have produced some nice projects over that time and you can be very proud of those achievements.

I also have learned so much about Wood Work from just being a member and looking at the work that fellow Lumber Jocks do….I will never aspire to the incredible ability that is portrayed in the many and varied projects displayed on this site. But I do have a Ton of Fun attempting projects.

How is your Back now Dave? I hope you are pain free and able to get about without too much discomfort.

I will look forward to your next project.

Regards,

Cliff.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats to you Dave !

Nice to have you here. You are always polite and courteous to everyone here. And you make some great projects ! You are one of the many that make this a great website.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats. I just did the math, and I'm at 5 1/2 (hard to believe). I've been away the past couple years, life hasn't been kind to my schedule or my budget, but I'm hoping to get back into it.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Cliff. It's so true what you can learn from this site. Glad you're here too. My back still bothers me about once a week but I don't let it slow me down. I just think of it as old age now and keep on moving to keep it limber. LOL

kdc68, good to have you around. You're spline jig was an inspiration for the one I built. I use it quite a bit.

Thanks 47phord. Hope you start getting time to join back in. Life can keep you away from a lot of things we enjoy, but that' why we do it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dave, Throwing my hat into the congratulations ring. I haven't been paying much attention, but I have 7 plus years???? LOL!

I do remember announcing 6 years. LOL!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Tom. Amazing how fast time flies. Seems like just yesterday when I signed up. I hope I can catch up with you. LOL.


----------

